# Combustion



## Brooks803 (Jul 27, 2011)

Finished this one this afternoon. Black Ti Zen (my last one :frown with one of my home cast blanks. This blank is a modified cast of my "look at my creation" pen. This was much easier to make and looks very close. I reverse painted the blank black to really get it to pop. Finish is MM to 12000 and polished with PlastX. As always thanks for looking and for any comments made!













Here's a closeup:


----------



## pfde4 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice, I'll be first in line when they come out.  Great job.


----------



## crabcreekind (Jul 27, 2011)

Sweet looking pen, i like the zen on your casts because it shows it off. Btw you should restock your zen's :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 27, 2011)

That is absolutely STUNNING! I think James and I might have to tussel over first place!   :biggrin:

_Linda _


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 27, 2011)

Yet again, IMPRESSIVE. Love it.


----------



## U-Turn (Jul 27, 2011)

Hot dang, yo momma!! What a great pen!!!


----------



## EarlD (Jul 27, 2011)

That is stunning, Jonathan.  Looks like suspended flames.  Of course, the fabulous finish and photos help.
Earl


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey whoa whoa whoa, is that the blank that I think it is?! That looks way better than I imagined when you were describing it on the phone. SUPERB work Jonathon!


----------



## boxerman (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow Jonathan another super pen. Your blanks are always awesome.


----------



## tim self (Jul 27, 2011)

Oooooo la la!!! Beautiful pen.  Now you've got to get started with production.


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 27, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Hey whoa whoa whoa, is that the blank that I think it is?! That looks way better than I imagined when you were describing it on the phone. SUPERB work Jonathon!


 
Lol...sure is buddy. To think...you could have had it for that special pen we were talking about :tongue: Btw...I still have 4 days to get it done! Plenty of time to pull a rabbit out of my...um..."hat" :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## corian king (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nice pen!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 28, 2011)

That's sweet. I'm starting to like this pen style.  Your blank choice is right on for this one. Great job.


----------



## MarkD (Jul 28, 2011)

Another awesome creation Johnathon!


----------



## PenPal (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Johnathon,

Two things i know very little about this kit and casting blanks however I was blessed with enough judgement to know and appreciate beautiful things so I have jumped the fence and am here to say you are gifted man with excellent taste in your castings.

Heaven must be full of excitement and beauty and your work helps prepare us with your samples of beauty either way thanks for your humility and pics admire both.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 28, 2011)

Great looking pen!  I really like the Zen pens and your blank is simply beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## BW Design Works (Jul 29, 2011)

:biggrin: Looks Awesome! Let me know when they come available....


----------



## randyrls (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice pen. I really like the colors


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Jul 29, 2011)

Fantastic!  Almost looks like knots throughout the blank.  Good work!

Ryan


----------



## Fatdawg (Sep 13, 2011)

That is one hot lookin pen Jonathan. Great job!! I'd love to score some of those blanks for my brothers and sisters in the Fire Department with me.


----------



## Dan26 (Sep 13, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## 76winger (Sep 13, 2011)

Dare I say that thing looks HOT! Really beautiful.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 13, 2011)

Well geez, Jonathan - you owe me a new Macbook...  I will never get all the drool off mine.

You have a ton a beautiful stuff, but I think this is the best I've ever seen from you!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 14, 2011)

alphageek said:


> Well geez, Jonathan - you owe me a new Macbook... I will never get all the drool off mine.
> 
> You have a ton a beautiful stuff, but I think this is the best I've ever seen from you!!


 
Sorry about that Dean, I'll forward you my insurance info. I decided to buy a policy that covers keyboards, monitors, and falls from computer chairs for that very reason :wink::tongue::biggrin:

Btw: Thanks!


----------



## Christian (Sep 14, 2011)

Jon

Do you ship these beauties of yours to the UK?

Chris


----------



## pctechmgr (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice pen.  I've heard the term "reverse painting" twice now.   What exactly does it mean?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 14, 2011)

That's amazing. Looks like a frozen explosion. I REALLY want a pile of those bad boys.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 14, 2011)

pctechmgr said:


> Nice pen.  I've heard the term "reverse painting" twice now.   What exactly does it mean?



When ypu get done drilling the hole out for the tubes, paint the inside of the hole. Helps with brass showing through translucent spots.


----------



## edman2 (Sep 14, 2011)

pctechmgr said:


> Nice pen.  I've heard the term "reverse painting" twice now.   What exactly does it mean?




Joel,
It means painting the inside of the blank after you drill it.  This hides the tube and the glue lines if it is a transparent blank when you get it turned that thin.


----------

